# CR6 / 65 Incan ROI



## mattdolan16 (Sep 23, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Hey. For fun lighting Guru's. How bout a quick work problem. So many people are switching over now to florescents and LED's for house lighting. Let's take a real life scenario for an ROI.
> 
> Say typical house 4k sq ft say 40 cans Burn time 8 hrs/day 365
> 
> ...


Typical house 4000sq ft? Hahaha my apartment in Vancouver is 650sq ft and cost over $700,000. Fml!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Can't do math in Georgia????


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

:yawn:


----------

